# Which descendant of Finwe do you like the most?



## Andreth (Jan 25, 2013)

I know this is a silly poll, but I'm quite curious  
And yes, I know also that Finwe has many more descendants ( Elrond, Maeglin, Idril etc. ), but I preferred to propose only the sons and nephews, about which we know the most.
I've to admit that I was quite tempted to left Fingolfin outside of it, to level the battle-field a bit, because I know he will just win hands-down, but anyway... 

This poll is meant to point out the one that caught our attention the most, not the one that we think more fair or admirable, mind you... So please, specify the motives of your choice 

mine would definitely be Maedhros; there's quite a tragic quality about him, that never fails to impress me: just as a greek tragedy character, he struggles unavailingly against his destiny, commits many ill deeds, and never understands that he is walking straight to an evil end, until it is too late. And, besides, I like the way in which he struggles against the oath, trying to fullfill it without letting others suffer for his own choices ( he didn't succeed at all, of course ).


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 25, 2013)

I like Maedhros, too, for all the reasons that you mentioned. However, my favorite is Finrod because he gave his life to save Beren.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2013)

*ELROND HALF-ELVEN?

(Sorry, 'Elrond' wasn't ten letters long & wouldn't post) :*p*


----------



## Yobtaf (Jan 26, 2013)

Feanor  The guy was badass
Although I also like Finrod and Maeglin too and perhaps Maedhros.
Gah...I like all of the elves lol except Galadriel and Idril...


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 26, 2013)

I too would have picked Elrond. His involvement with The Rings spanned millennia.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2013)

So, since Elrond got the shaft, I voted for Maedhros.....

He edges Fingolfin for me...

Yes, he's a fanatical Son of Feanor, but often (always, lol) restrains his crazier Bro's & tries to 'maintain the peace' in & as far as the oath can be constrained....

Lays down the Kingship for unity in 'The Fam' too.

Learns to overcome a significant handicap....

He's really a pretty cool dude.

But, I do prefer Elrond, because as Tolkien says he has a part in all the tales of Middle-earth.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, BTW:

I was thinking:

Elros would count too, right?

Therefore would Aragorn?

Humm......

That opens up a LOT of possibilities...

Ar-Pharazon? :*eek:


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 27, 2013)

Bucky said:


> Oh, BTW:
> 
> I was thinking:
> 
> ...


I decided, in the end, to vote Turgon. His one mistake was not to flee from Gondolin to the Havens of Siron when Ulmo advised it. He defended his city and his descendants formed the greatest Elven dynasty surviving into the third age. His sword found its way to Gandalf the Grey (along with those given to Bilbo and Thorin), without which the Quests involving the One Ring would have foundered. Ironically, these swords were probably made in the forges of Maeglin who betrayed Turgon to Morgoth.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 27, 2013)

Woha, incredible! No one has already voted for Fingolfin?! But, well, maybe I had made my mind with Italian public, who doesn't know the HOME and so doesn't know as much as it is possible about the other Finweans...

However, at first I hadn't considered at all that men such as Ar-Pharazon were effectively related to Finwe... And Feanor! It is just unbelievable what genes might take oneself over the centuries... Finrod and the evil Ar-Pharazon were related!


----------



## Bucky (Jan 27, 2013)

Andreth said:


> Woha, incredible! No one has already voted for Fingolfin?! But, well, maybe I had made my mind with Italian public, who doesn't know the HOME and so doesn't know as much as it is possible about the other Finweans...
> 
> However, at first I hadn't considered at all that men such as Ar-Pharazon were effectively related to Finwe... And Feanor! It is just unbelievable what genes might take oneself over the centuries... Finrod and the evil Ar-Pharazon were related!



*So were Feanor & Ar-Pharazon.. Never thought of that..

As for not seeing Fingolfin get any votes (or Finrod) as opposed to a flawed Maedhros or very flawed & super-talented Feanor, this makes perfect sense to me...

They seem more human, like us.

The 'perfect' Elves, like Finrod, Fingolfin & Fingon (who stands little to no chance of getting a vote in the shadow of his father) seem, as Sam said after meeting Gildor's company, "A little above my likes & dislikes."*


----------



## Calion (Jan 28, 2013)

Too bad Ar-Pharazon is not of the line of Feanor (which would have been more fitting) but of the line of Fingolfin... But actually I think Fingolfin has more of Feanor in him than many people think (and I thought at first). At least among the sons of Finwe, Fingolfin and Feanor are closer to each other than to Finarfin.

I vote Celegorm the Fair. Even Maeglin is a much more sympathetic character than him.


----------



## Andreth (Jan 28, 2013)

Calion said:


> Too bad Ar-Pharazon is not of the line of Feanor (which would have been more fitting) but of the line of Fingolfin... But actually I think Fingolfin has more of Feanor in him than many people think (and I thought at first). At least among the sons of Finwe, Fingolfin and Feanor are closer to each other than to Finarfin.
> 
> I vote Celegorm the Fair. Even Maeglin is a much more sympathetic character than him.


So, you voted for the one you disliked? But maybe I've understood your answer not the right way  I blame my origins!

however, I'm convinced too that Fingolfin was much more similar to Feanor than one can notice at first; but I've never thought that Fingolfin, Fingon or even Finrod were perfect: all of them were proud, too aware of their Elven talents and quite paternalistic; and, when Fingolfin went to challenge Morgoth, it was an heroic deed of course, but a foolish one too: to me, a hero is necessary alive...


----------



## Bucky (Jan 28, 2013)

I think Fingolfin challenged Morgoth out of despair, not heroism.

Doesn't the text say as much?

Yes...

"Then Fingolfin beheld (as it seemed to him) the utter ruin of the Noldor, .. and filled with wrath and despair.....thus he came to Angband."

(flowery language cut out)


----------



## Andreth (Jan 28, 2013)

of course he was desperate, but everyone is during war... he was just so desperate to go for a foolish and heroic deed that solved nothing.


----------



## Calion (Jan 29, 2013)

I think you could have such a thing as desparate heroism... which of course may not be _wisdom_. Anyway, that certainly was one of his most Feanorean deeds. Also the fact that Fingolfin claimed High Kingship (both in Aman when Feanor and Finwe went into exile, and later in Middle-eath when Maedhros relinquished his claim), that he came to Middle-earth at all, the crossing of the Helacarxe, etc. all point to him being quite adventurous and desiring power (though not in a very negative way, i.e. not "power-hungry"), like Feanor, though he didn't follow Feanor into cruelty and excessive pride (but then, one could say Feanor had more cause to be proud than Fingolfin did).

As for my choice of Celegorm, I actually like him, and I like him precisely because his lack of any sympathetic quality makes him somewhat pitiable on a higher level, so to speak... Other villains like Mim, Gollum, or even Maeglin are all much more directly pitiful, and there is something that explains their misdeeds; Celegorm is born a prestigious Elf-lord (and he is even called "the Fair"), and he has absolutely no excuse (yes, there is the Oath, but compare his brothers to him. Only Curufin comes close, and Curufin at least had the achievement of fathering Celebrimbor).


----------



## Mahanaxar (Jan 29, 2013)

Fingolfin was always my favorite... I still get goosebumps every time I read of his deeds!


Fingolgin, Son of Finwe, Father of Turgon and Fingon... Nough' said


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

My mind says Felagund Finrod, my heart tells me of Fingolfin.. I will follow my heart in this as usual.


----------

